# Brine Shrimp miracle



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I had 2 tanks of brine shrimp going, both hatched well but in one tank they all died within a week, I fed them brewers yeast and didn't change the water salinity or anything so was completely baffled as to why they died. I then proceeded to clean out the tank ( doing a quick half-assed job as I know they dont' mind a lil alge) and filled it up again and did the salt etc to try again, only to find my son had thrown my eggs out . So I've just left this tank on my kitchen window sill for the past few days and just then went to feed my fry and noticed in the what I thought was just a tank of brine water about a dozen swimming around in there ! :-O where they came from I have no idea, perhaps my half assed job at cleaning the tank had left some live ones at the bottom or something even though I thought they were all dead. All I know is that I'm going to use this tank to grow some to maturity and collect the eggs for future hatching and spwaning of betta's. Anyone got any suggestions as to what might have happened I'd appreciate it. thanks


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, what a suprise!


----------



## resser (Mar 7, 2005)

How do you plan to collect the eggs? I don't know if I ever heard for a good way.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

even 100 brine shrimp produce enough egg for 1 meal for 1 spawn, so better go buy more eggs.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I found the eggs, my son hadn't thrown them out, he's only 4. He'd hid them in my pantry for a week. They are still good, just got a batch to hatch. I didn't buy the eggs i got to begin with, the dude at my aquaruium shop gave me a fish bag 1/8th full of them. Said I should try them then pay for my next batch. I've still got heaps left so I won't need to buy anymore anytime soon. The tak of 2 week old brine shrimp I have has got a nice lot of alge growing in it, they seem to love it. I was a little concerned when i saw floating growths throughout the tank, but they're all still alive so it must be a gos thing. Anyway. It's cool that the other tank still had some in it regarless orf me cleaning it out. That is pretty cool. Later all


----------

